# Punjabi Warrior On NDTV India



## hps62 (Jan 11, 2006)

Dear brother 

SSAKAL.

The other day I was seeing news on NDTV channel and saw some sikhs playing video games and calling them selves " Punjabi Warrior "  was such a put off.

They were fat couch potatoes who I am sure at the  first shot of  bullet will take to there heels. They seemed like some of todays Sikhs who  live of their past glories .

Either they should serve Mother India's Army or fight  cyber wars by being good  software programmers or hardware developers to earn the  title of Punjabi Warriors.It is not for the  weak and  faint hearted computer game players.

Punjabi warrriors does not seem to fit these couchpotaoes living  of  fixed deposits of there  forefathers.

Bhul chul Maf 

With malice to none.

WGKWGF

hps62


----------

